# Newbee



## Secrent (Oct 25, 2012)

So glad to have come across this great site! I have always had a desire to keep a hive or two and make friends with my bees. Over the course of the summer, I befriended a nest of paper wasps that had built their nest waist high under a railing by my front door. I walked by within a foot of them several times a day, and over the course of the summer watched their nest and population grow. Often I would bend down to look at them, staying just on the edge of their "okay don't get any closer stance" to watch their daily nest activity. They are very interesting to observe, especially when they are doing the stare back at you bit. My kids thought I was nuts and threatened to knock the nest down, which I rather strongly told them if they did they would be in big trouble from the wasps and me. They eventually got used to walking by them as well without any bother. No one was ever chased or stung, guess they just get used to you. Winter rains and the cold are here now in Oregon, and the nest has depopulated pretty much, a few still hanging around. Not sure where they went to winter.

Anyway, so much for wasps, I am on to honey bees this spring! Plan on doing my research to get ready and look forward to all the help and info that this site and some new friends can provide.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Secrent!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe that wasps die out by winter, with only the queen hibernating to start over in the spring. Welcome. -js


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

*waves down I5*
Welcome to the forum!

For online research purposes, I would suggest two sites:
The Fat Bee Man's videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/fineshooter?feature=CAgQwRs%3D
and
Michael Bush's "The Practical Beekeeper" The book is essentially a printed version of his website.
http://bushfarms.com/bees.htm

They are both on the forum and I have seen both in the chat room.

If you access the search thing on the forums, you can probably find a discussion on just about anything having to do with bees.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

A hearty Amen to seyc's suggenstions. -js


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome Secrent, I hope that your fascination with bees lasts a long time! I don't think I have ever plucked up the courage to peer into a wasp's nest, though I did keep an eye on a spider for a couple of months...


----------



## Secrent (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for the tips!


----------

